# Driver's, equipment operators needed NWPA



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I never had much luck finding guys in here but I really didn't expect to but here goes again. Looking for loader and skid steer operators, also looking for a couple subs. We are located in Erie PA (NWPA) and have plenty of plowing hours to go around. PM me if interested or might know some one who is. Thank you in advance, Brian.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dam way to far away for me but good luck!


----------

